# Now that's a wedding dance...



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

Brother Joey....*AHEM*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbt1d7ZiVls"]YouTube - Chip & Deanna's First Dance with a Twist[/ame]


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

How cool is that.


----------

